

Chocolatey NuGet Is a Machine Package Manager for Windows - albertzeyer
https://chocolatey.org/

======
n8m
Yeah, I've been using it for a while on my windows boxes. I was very happy at
first, but later on I got issues with updating the products. I haven't tried
it in a while though.

